# I'm Back...



## Bf109_g (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all.

Me again!  

Sorry I've been away for so long. I've been working on my novel (I changed it a bit), THE RUHR, a historical fiction about a young navigator, F/O Magnus
Robert Williams, on Lancaster bombers in 1943, and his friendships with his crew and other fliers at RAF Elwick, in East Anglia. It's nice to be back...

Cheers.

James.


----------



## Chief (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, welcome back.

Yeah it's fun righting a book. I actually started writing a book in high school.

Psi-fi, about two galaxies waging all out war. It's based on the life and travels of Paul from the bible.

Unfortunately, may computer went gay and I had to reformate. In short I lost the entire thing. Funny this is I could write the entire thing over again, in an instant. 

Anyway, welcome back. It's good to hear from you again.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2006)

I can finally let out my breath....... Ahhhhhhh......


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Dan you are soooo sarcastic........it makes me laugh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)




----------

